# Como construir o diseñar un sistema localizador con un GPS y un Modem GPRS..



## vetto905 (Jun 20, 2009)

Quiero realizar un sistema de monitoreo de vehiculos mediante un GPS y un modem.. Por ejemplo, en un automovil hay un GPS y a él está conectado un modem GSM/GPRS. El GPS le transfiere la información de la posicion al modem, y el modem envia esa información a un telefono movil en forma de SMS y con esa información voy a google maps, introduzco las coordenadas y obtengo la posicion del automovil.. Esa es la idea, pero necesito ayuda para canalizar  esto y diseñar, no se como empezar. He buscado información pero hay muy poca y los que hay estan en venta.. Espero pronta respuesta, gracias de antemano

Saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Jul 11, 2009)

Hola. Tu proyecto es perfectamente realizable. Primero describamos las partes que componen el sistema:

a. La estacion transmisora, que constar  de un GPS, una PC y un telefono celular.
b. La estacion receptora, que constar  de un telefono celular y otra PC.

El GPS debe ser capaz de emitir la posicion actual en forma continua a traves de un canal serial: RS232 o USB (por ejemplo, el gps Garmin Etrex Summit, lo hace).

Dicha información la lees con una PC conectada al gps mediante un puerto serial o USB. Requieres de un programa de comunicaciones como la Hyperterminal de Windows. En el PC usas la información leida para combinarla con los comandos AT que soporta el celular transmisor y se los envias a traves de un segundo puerto serial al celular transmisor. El celular debe tener un puerto de datos y aceptar comandos AT.

Cuando el celular de la estacion receptora recibe la llamada, lees el SMS con las coordenadas manualmente o automaticamente mediante un PC -usando comandos AT- y pasas las coordenadas a la aplicacion de mapas que se encargar  de presentarle el mapa.

Una mejora de la propuesta anterior es reemplazar la PC de la estacion transmisora por el microcontrolador de tu preferencia.

En el subforo de Telecomunicaciones y tecnologias moviles hay abundante información sobre la manera de usar los comandos AT y los circuitos de interface necesarios para interconectar los dispositivos.

Si te animas a realizar el proyecto, cuenta con mi ayuda en lo que me sea posible. Salu2.


----------



## vetto905 (Jul 20, 2009)

tecnogirl dijo:
			
		

> Hola. Tu proyecto es perfectamente realizable. Primero describamos las partes que componen el sistema:
> 
> a. La estacion transmisora, que constar  de un GPS, una PC y un telefono celular.
> b. La estacion receptora, que constar  de un telefono celular y otra PC.
> ...



Muchas gracias por tu explicacion.. muy buena.. pero creo que tengo que descartarlo como trabajo final de carrera.. si me sugieres algunos temas para eso me ayudarias mucho.. Gracias de antemano..


----------



## tecnogirl (Jul 21, 2009)

Podrias seguir con el proyecto aunque no lo presentes como trabajo academico. Cada proyecto te deja experiencias valiosas, aun si es un fracaso. Me preguntas si te puedo sugerir un tema para tu trabajo final ?. No se que recomendarte, pues ni se que estas estudiando. Hazte una lista de ideas que consideres que puedes hacer y postealas a ver que te sugiero. Salu2.


----------



## fede_6 (Ago 2, 2009)

hola mira yo estoy por hacer un proyecto similar, y mi pregunta,es si ya a trabajado con modulo GPS o GPS/GSM, y si ya a trabajado, cual modelo me recomendas dentro de los mejorcito y barato.


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 4, 2009)

Yo conozco el GPS Garmin Etrex Summit, modulos GPS no, pero creo que deben parecerse al Etrex. Busca un modulo que te llame la atensión y pon la referencia aqui (mejor aun, postea el data sheet o el link). Salu2.


----------



## saiwor (Ago 4, 2009)

hablando de GPS etrex vista tambien transfiere datos creo al tiempo real... quedras 
asi http://www.mactel.com.pe/gps.html en mi pais esta promocionando es novedaddd ajaj


----------



## vetto905 (Nov 3, 2009)

tecnogirl dijo:


> Podrias seguir con el proyecto aunque no lo presentes como trabajo academico. Cada proyecto te deja experiencias valiosas, aun si es un fracaso. Me preguntas si te puedo sugerir un tema para tu trabajo final ?. No se que recomendarte, pues ni se que estas estudiando. Hazte una lista de ideas que consideres que puedes hacer y postealas a ver que te sugiero. Salu2.



Estoy investigando mas acerca del GPS que sugieres.. Sabrás de otros modelos de GPS de este tipo? Porque aqui en venezuela hay poca variedad.. Tengo una idea para no usar la pc, hay modems que se conectan directamente con el GPS, por ejemplo el Multitech Multimodem GPRS. Sería una alternativa para evitar la pc, ya que este modem trae conexion RS-232 para GPS y ranura para Sim card y es Cuatribanda.. y acepta comandos AT, que opinas?


----------



## eysaku (Ene 26, 2010)

buenas cualquiera de estos modelos te podria ser, la necesidad basica es que tenga un modulo gps y un modulo gsm si lo deseas con gprs y listo todos estos los puedes configurar mediante comandos o a travez de un puerto tamabien podrias comprar uno ya integrado todo y revisarlo que tienen un costo apraximado de 1200 bs en venezuela


----------



## huenante (Feb 10, 2010)

hace poco tiempo realice un proyecto fugaz.
que consistia en algo parecido.
tenia un mes para realizarlo, asique lo hice con poca delicadeza, pero quizas sea un aporte.

mi jefe me paso
un GPS
un microcontrolador
y un telefono satelital Iridium.

y me dijo que tenia que fusionarlos.

al final se logro el objetivo.
por medio del micro logre realizar un programa en C que recicbia una trama GGA que me entregaba el GPS.
Esta trama GGA contiene mucha informacion como la hora lat. long. alt. nº de sat. y mas, ami me interesaban solo las 3 basicas para posiscionar.
el micro tomaba de la trama lo que necesitaba y lo mandaba por medio de comandos AT al telefono satelital, que por ser iridium tiene la ventaja de poder enviar informacion a un email por medio de mensaje de texto, me explico: los telefonos iridium tienen una central de correo en donde la persoona envia un sms con una direccion de correo en la cabecera del mensaje y la central se encarga de enviarla a la direccion de correo electronico.

el producto final fue un gps conectado por rs-232 a una caja negra (msp430f16x) y esta asu vez conectaba por rs-232 a un telefono iridium 9505A 

En fin.
el proyecto se instalo en antartida como prueba durante dos meses y enviaba coordenadas gps dos veces al dia. El objetivo era monitoriar el avance de un glaciar.

pueden ver algo de este proyecto en 
www.cecs.cl/iridium
(esa pagina es de pruaba al igual que el proyecto, si tiene algun error, solo omitanlo)

si alguien se interesa
jhuenante@cecs.cl


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 14, 2010)

huenante dijo:


> ... el proyecto se instalo en antartida como prueba durante dos meses y enviaba coordenadas gps dos veces al dia. El objetivo era monitoriar el avance de un glaciar...


 
Hola huenante: Quisiera saber cuanto fue el desplazamiento del glacial que midieron (tengo entendido que son unos cm por año) y como corrigieron el error inherente del GPS que es de varios metros?. Usaron DGPS ?. Saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 14, 2010)

Tecnogirl, el desvio de la medicion de los gps son relativos? porque de ser relativos seria lo mismo. Sino con los gps diferenciales.. aca se usan en el area de petroleo.


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 14, 2010)

Hola elbrujo: Es que el dueño del sistema GPS, el DOD norteamericano hace impreciso
el sistema GPS a proposito. Claro que para la gran mayoria de las aplicaciones civiles ese error es admisible. La forma de reducir ese error es usar la tecnica DGPS.
Saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 14, 2010)

Si sabia que por fines militares no puede dar exacto.. la pregunta era si ese desvio o mala medicion es relativa o aleatoria


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 14, 2010)

El error introducido es de tal forma que tu posicion dada por el sistema GPS no es la misma minuto a minuto. Si graficas tu posicion reportada por el GPS a lo largo de, digamos una hora, verias una nube de puntos alrededor de tu posicion exacta.

Saludos


----------

